# Hauling from montana to texas!!!!!help



## hillbilly01 (Aug 15, 2011)

Need about 25 loads hauled from 70 miles north of billings to quanah, tx. Should be about 1185 miles. Large round alfalfa hay. 33 on a truck(average weight 1430lbs per roll)please call with quote to chris (817)832-6047 thanks cae


----------



## ehiudt (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you still need help getting hay from Montana to Texas?


----------



## orthco (Sep 26, 2011)

hillbilly01 said:


> Need about 25 loads hauled from 70 miles north of billings to quanah, tx. Should be about 1185 miles. Large round alfalfa hay. 33 on a truck(average weight 1430lbs per roll)please call with quote to chris (817)832-6047 thanks cae


Have you already find a hauling company for this? I would like to discuss this with you.


----------

